# More Requests from Passengers with Lower Ratings?



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

My own driver rating has been slowly increasing. Now it’s at 4.9 or, maybe, a smidgen higher. This is in part because I became a little more selective about which rider requests I accept. The passenger’s rating must now be at least 4.6 and during the evening it must be at least a 4.7. My acceptance rate has been noticeably lower, because I’ve become more selective, but that doesn’t impact anyone’s rating.

But, oddly, it seems as if I receive more trip requests from passengers with lower ratings than before. Like ratings in the 4.5 range or even 4.4. Once in a while I receive a request from a passenger in the 3.x range, which is so ludicrous it makes me laugh. How do they still have an account with Uber? If drivers can be deactivated simply due to low ratings, then the same should also apply to riders with low ratings. But their accounts remain active, presumably because Uber doesn’t want to lose paying customers.

In any case, have you had the same experience, where a larger proportion of your requests are from pax with lower ratings, even though your own rating has been improving? Any ideas as to why?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

U/l do not want to lose pax.... pax loses his or her bad ratings in few rides, and the ratings will go up


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

We need 500 rated trips before our ratings start to re-set. How many rated trips do the PAX have to have to re-set?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Going to guess way less than 100, 
Maybe 20-50 area.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Latekick said:


> We need 500 rated trips before our ratings start to re-set. How many rated trips do the PAX have to have to re-set?


100 on both

** Your pax have lower ratings because some drivers have begun to wake up and rate people fairly, instead of giving everyone 5*s. This causes some pax ratings to drop, lol.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

I wish we could see the pax rating and pax name. Uber withholds that from drivers in the Chicago market. Hell, when a ping comes in, Uber even hides the address or map of the pickup spot. The driver is kept in the dark until you accept the request - then & only then, you'll see the pax name & pickup spot but pax ratings? NFW - not here.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Do/Does would-be non-tipper(s), robber(s), shooter(s) or sex offender(s) comes with a rating?


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Mista T said:


> 100 on both
> 
> ** Your pax have lower ratings because some drivers have begun to wake up and rate people fairly, instead of giving everyone 5*s. This causes some pax ratings to drop, lol.


I know the driver rating on Uber (at least in New York City) is the average of the most recent 500 trips for which pax gave ratings. I think Lyft is the average of the most recent 100. Is the passenger rating the average of the most recent 100 trips on both platforms?

Anyway, it's very good that drivers are rating their passengers more honestly. I always do. I have no problem lowering ratings for even "small" problems, such as the appearance of entitlement or not being less-than-friendly. Safety issues caused by riders typically result in my automatically downrating that passenger by at least two stars (in addition to any other markdowns).



MasterDriver said:


> I know the driver rating on Uber (at least in New York City) is the average of the most recent 500 trips for which pax gave ratings. I think Lyft is the average of the most recent 100. Is the passenger rating the average of the most recent 100 trips on both platforms?





mbd said:


> U/l do not want to lose pax.... pax loses his or her bad ratings in few rides, and the ratings will go up


Yes, as I figured. Uber, Lyft, et al. are willing to keep pax with low ratings, even severely low (within the context of their rating systems), because they're worried about their bottom lines. It seems that, as far as these platforms are concerned, *all* passengers are beautiful people who deserve a ride...even those with abysmal ratings of 4.4 or even 3.x.


----------

